# Worried about hatching turkey poult



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

At what point or if ever can you step in and help. We had 3 turkey eggs and 10 chicken eggs in the incubator. Most didn't develop. We had 3 chicks try to hatch in past fee days and all died after cracking their shells. I have temp at 99.5 and humidity about 60%. Now the last egg to try to hatch is a turkey poult. It has had a small crack since yesterday and is rocking but no progress. I really want this poult to make it. Today is day 28 for it. Here is pic of the egg with crack.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You will hear it cry in distress if its in trouble. You can carefully intercede then. But if you see any blood stop helping and put it back for several hours.

I have concerns about what you're using to measure temps. Those thermos are notorious for being wrong. That might explain why you had hatching issues.


----------



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't pay attention to that thermometor actually. It has a built in one and I pay attention to it. Its a cheapy Styrofoam incubater from tractor supply. I have an older version with no built in temp and a new one with built in thermometor and humidity gauge. I'm using the new one. Not even sure why my dad actually put that one in there with the eggs. Lol


----------



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

He is chirping but not really I'm distress. I picked a tiny piece of shell right at that crack and the membrane is still in tact underneith the crack. So hopefully he progresses soon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I suspect that thermo is reading low.


----------



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

Progress

Should we remove the vent plugs now?


----------



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

Had to help but he is out. Yolk is absorbed but he has a cord attaching him to shell still. Guess that will dry up? He is either a sweetgrass, a palm or a sweetgrass palm cross. There was two sweetgrass hens, a sg tom, one palm hen and one palm tom in the pen the egg came from. Isn't he cute!


----------



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

Meet lucky!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

According to the time stamp I had been asleep for a couple of hours when he/she made its entrance.

Now the big question, do you have anything else it can live with or you're going to have a very unhappy peep.


----------



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

We just bought 3 wk old peacocks two days ago. He will go in with them if they don't attack him!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Three weeks is a huge age difference in bird time. Any chance that you have a hen that might want to be a foster Mom?


----------

